
The Gene Patent Question [video] - gkya
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=600&v=voozHXadYYE
======
braindead_in
Here's a transcript, if you don't want to watch it.

[https://scribie.com/transcript/061a38e3523445819f18bcae9b55e...](https://scribie.com/transcript/061a38e3523445819f18bcae9b55ea451b18b0e9)

